# The kitchen ( a bust 10-24-11)



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Beats working. That's for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You know they say a bad day of fishing is better then a good day at work....... However good days at my work are pretty cool so it's a toss up, lol. I'll be trying some new spot soon and I'm hoping to have more success.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Fcat - you cant go hungry in the kitchen !!! -you using bait?
LOL 
dont tell all about yo secret spot 
-i'm goona sniff it out soon and see for myself!!
i got that troller brace you need....
-anytide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

kitchen ? more like mother hubbards cupboard 
1 slot red ,3 dinks, 2 jacks, ladies, 2 slot trout
SLOW!!! -all on gulps @ $1.00 ea 
-anytide


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Whenever I am in hte bay and getting skunked I go to the kitchen. Always find something to pull on the line - can always count on it producing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> i got that troller brace you need....


Trust me I will be contacting you soon, but I'm still playing with the mount, Right now I think I will be moving the plug to a different spot, and I have to add a different backer to it, but I think what we talked about will work out great and many people will need it!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

that picture looks like it's the manatee observation thingy in that one cut off the main ship channel from williams park... 
if so, that's not quite the kitchen buddy...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> if so, that's not quite the kitchen buddy...


You missed the part of the report where I said after fishing the kitchen from about 7am-1pm we went back and fished the docks down the alafia. I think that's actually someones house behind us. It had a large second story deck coming off what I assume was the master bedroom, the guy unleashed his bulldogs on us. Jokes on him though, all they did was bark a little then pee on every post on the dock.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> that picture looks like it's the manatee observation thingy in that one cut off the main ship channel from williams park...
> if so, that's not quite the kitchen buddy...


 Whoa!
-


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, you did better than I did last report, but I still wouldn't trade it for a day at work. ;D Thanks for the report.


----------

